# Citric Acid



## jaipets (Feb 4, 2011)

I saw this info in one site is it true ? and safe to pigeons ?

=== copied from the site

Citric acid kills e.coli,salmonella and other bacteria which are generally found in the pigeon intestines. It creates acidic environment in the pigeons' gut, due to which the bacteria cannot survive.
Citric Acid does not exist in liquid form as the name suggests. It is white and crystalline and is used generally in pickles and cool drinks. It is called "Neembu sath" in urdu/hindi. Citric acid is inexpensive(cheap) and is easily available in provision stores.

Citric Acid for bathing purpose:- Use two teaspoons in 15 litres of water for bathing 60 pigeons. Citric acid lowers the hardness of water and cleans the dirt on the pigeon's body and feathers. After the bath, the pigeon feathers start shining and look clean and healthy. 

NOTE:- Citric Acid is 100% safe and is edible.

=== end of copied from the site


----------



## Chilangz (Apr 3, 2008)

I think acidic content in stomach is healthy, hence many prefer ACV which s acidic. But be careful while giving it to pigeons, as too much acidic is also bad.


----------



## jaipets (Feb 4, 2011)

ok but anyone here tried


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

Thats interesting


----------



## jaipets (Feb 4, 2011)

boneyrajan.k said:


> Thats interesting


yes but nobody here have knowledge or tried this i think


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

i will try this...


----------



## jaipets (Feb 4, 2011)

boneyrajan.k said:


> i will try this...


very good pls update the results


----------



## jeev12 (Jan 6, 2011)

jaipets said:


> very good pls update the results


Sarfaraz, would you please share your experience. ( I have left a PM also)

thanks 
jeev


----------



## Pigeonmumbler (Jun 6, 2010)

Citric acid is used as a flavoring in many preparations of Vitamin C, and has a wide variety of other uses. In industry, citric acid can be used to make good “natural” cleaners, though some may still contain chemicals that are not exactly natural. It’s also now commonly used in preparing photographs so you need to be very careful with what you buy?, Some forms are usually produced in powder form, citric acid is naturally found in citrus fruits. It easily mixes into liquids, making it a valuable acid. Lemons and limes have high concentrations of citric acid, accounting for their bitter taste. Oranges and tangerines are also high in citric acid, though lower than the more bitter citrus fruits. You can find citric acid present in certain berries too, particularly raspberries and blackberries...
It also serves as an environmentally benign cleaning agent and acts as an antioxidant. Citric acid exists in a variety of fruits and vegetables, but it is most concentrated in lemons and limes, where it can comprise as much as 8 percent of the dry weight of the fruit, I would keep away from the Powder form and just use a thin slice of lemon drops in the Water… But this is what I do…!!!

Louie


----------



## jaipets (Feb 4, 2011)

Rajeev very nice idea get the more detail info from whom it use for pigeons  i dnt strike this LOL and Thanks Louie


----------



## jeev12 (Jan 6, 2011)

jaipets said:


> Rajeev very nice idea get the more detail info from whom it use for pigeons  i dnt strike this LOL and Thanks Louie


----------



## sarfaraz_khan_india (Mar 9, 2011)

*Regarding Citric Acid*



Pigeonmumbler said:


> Citric acid is used as a flavoring in many preparations of Vitamin C, and has a wide variety of other uses. In industry, citric acid can be used to make good “natural” cleaners, though some may still contain chemicals that are not exactly natural. It’s also now commonly used in preparing photographs so you need to be very careful with what you buy?, Some forms are usually produced in powder form, citric acid is naturally found in citrus fruits. It easily mixes into liquids, making it a valuable acid. Lemons and limes have high concentrations of citric acid, accounting for their bitter taste. Oranges and tangerines are also high in citric acid, though lower than the more bitter citrus fruits. You can find citric acid present in certain berries too, particularly raspberries and blackberries...
> It also serves as an environmentally benign cleaning agent and acts as an antioxidant. Citric acid exists in a variety of fruits and vegetables, but it is most concentrated in lemons and limes, where it can comprise as much as 8 percent of the dry weight of the fruit, I would keep away from the Powder form and just use a thin slice of lemon drops in the Water… But this is what I do…!!!
> 
> Louie



Louie and others,
Citric Acid is safe. I have tried it practically by giving it to the pigeons and also I mix citric acid in water and drink every day. It kills the harmful gut bacteria, keeps the colon clean, keeps the liver healthy and also increases our metabolism. It is also used for weight loss purpose in human beings as it increases the metabolism of humans. You need to buy originial citric acid. The original citric acid looks like sugar and tastes sour like lemons, where as fake/adulterated citric acid looks like small white needles and is very disgusting in taste. 

Some people use ACV(Apple Cider Vinegar), but I do not recommend ACV to pigeons, as it lowers the blood sugar levels. I always prefer and advise everybody to use citric acid which is good, both internally and externally.


----------



## jaipets (Feb 4, 2011)

Ok thank you Md Sarfaraz Khan


----------

